# Cannot start VHD from Hyper V on Windows 7



## Chuck Emery (Jul 3, 2010)

I have a fixed size VHD containing a Windows 2008 Standard SP2 (32-bit) NTFS boot and system partition built on Hyper V which runs in 4Gb of RAM on an Intel Xeon E5620 @ 2.40 GHz using a Virtual HA ATA Device as C:. This VHD boots up with no problems on the Hyper V machine where it was created.

I'm trying to boot it as a Virtual on a 64 bit Windows 7 SP1 6.1.7601 HP Pavilion g6 laptop running on Intel Core i3-2350M 2.30 GHz processor with 6Gb of RAM and it hangs with a black screen on the first try and when rebooted in Safe Mode it gets to Loaded: \windows\system32\drivers\crcdisk.sys, announces Please wait . . . and then nothing further happens. 

I tried using DISM.exe version 6.1.7600.16385 to load the laptops drivers into the VHD by mounting the VHD using disk management with the command:
DISM.exe /Image:g: /Add-Driver /Driver:c:\windows\inf /Recurse but this gets me an error 50, indicating an unsupported command against a Vista SP1 or Server 2008 target image. In the DISM log an error "Failed validating command line" is shown. The host is mysteriously shown in the log as 6.1.7601 running amd64 with 4 processors. Why would Intel Core i3 show up as amd? The Hyper V host on which the VHD was created is running is running on an Intel Xeon E5620 processor. Not that this explains why /Add-Driver is unsupported in DISM.

I've been trying to get this VHD to boot on this laptop for a few days now and would appreciate any help or suggestions.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

moving this thread to the Windows 2008 Server forum for better results.


----------



## Chuck Emery (Jul 3, 2010)

Better results seem slow in coming.


----------



## Maz_- (Nov 4, 2008)

Have you enabled the virtulisation feature on your laptop?


----------



## Chuck Emery (Jul 3, 2010)

Oh yes, a long time ago. Current situation is:

Have Server 2008 R2 on the laptop as a bootable VHD and have loaded Hyper V and copied a fresh (hash comparison checked) copy of the Server 2008 32 bit VHD onto the laptop drive after defragging the drive (not the fixed size VHD) it now throws the following 2 errors when I try to start the virtual in Hyper V:

Windows Operating System; Version: 6.1.7600.16385; Event ID: 3430; Event Source: Microsoft-Windows-Hyper-V-Worker User: NETWORK SERVICE

'LaptopSQL' failed to set/change partition property: The system cannot find message text for message number 0xLaptopSQL in the message file for 3D54072C-C747-48B3-8317-2AD96CB888E7. '0x8007013D'. 

Windows Operating System; Version: 6.1.7600.16385; Event ID: 3040; Event Source: Microsoft-Windows-Hyper-V-Worker User: NETWORK SERVICE

'LaptopSQL' could not initialize. (Virtual machine ID 3D54072C-C747-48B3-8317-2AD96CB888E7)


----------



## Chuck Emery (Jul 3, 2010)

All patches and service packs are current on the Server 2008 R2 host.


----------



## Chuck Emery (Jul 3, 2010)

I am trying to run a Standard Server 2008 SP2 virtual with a .VHD file created on Hyper V using an Intel® Xeon® Processor E5620 with no AVX. It will not run on a Laptop 64 bit Windows 7 Pro host with an Intel® Core™ i3-2350M Processor which has AVX.

My solution was to install Server 2008 R2 as a boot from VHD host on the Laptop, then add Hyper-V, and use the hotfix (KB2517374) to alter the Hyper-V host software so that AVX instructions were no longer in the host instruction set. The virtual now boots and runs without problems. 

This is a disaster recovery install so there is no need to support VHD's which need AVX support unless the production Host has a processor upgrade. Should that need ever arise, it is covered by adding SP1 to the Server 2008 R2 at which point the VHD which originally didn't run might no longer run again, but VHD's created under the new production host would be supported.

For now, the problem is solved.


----------



## Maz_- (Nov 4, 2008)

Well done and thanks for the update.

Sorry i wasnt able to respond quicker to this have been away.


----------

